# Looking for an accountant in Vancouver, B.C.



## julieanne (Feb 14, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone can recommend a reliable accountant to address the task of filing in the U.S. for the first time as a dual citizen from Canada. One friend recommended an accountant in north Vancouver who does it for $600 yearly but he is presently not taking any new clients. Any suggestions? Thank you!


----------

